# It's Tough Going from Welfare to Work: Sussex Edition



## ChibiMofo (Feb 27, 2020)

Harry and his wife are no longer on welfare, or at least they won't be after March 31st. Canada is now telling them that since they aren't "royals" they won't be getting "freebies" in Canada anymore, including free protection:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-51636835

The Queen and the rest of that degenerate family continue to be the biggest welfare queens on planet Earth though. You British taxpayers should really insist something be done about that. These talentless people have no right to your hard earned wages so that they can go skiing and skinnydipping all over the world. But hey! At least Harry is trying to make the transition from welfare to work (if you call being a d-list celeb "work").


----------

